# Damaging Stabilizers on Fifth Wheeler



## swbouton (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got a 2010 Keystone Springdale camper.  In the 8 months I've owned it I have damaged 4 scissor-jack rear stabilizers. The problem is that they hit the ground when pulling out or backing into a spot.

Are there other who are experiencing this problem?

Has anyone come up with a solution?

Thank you!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 16, 2012)

that seems to be a manufacture problem to me. Maybe they aren't going up as high as they should, and are to low. I would go look at ssome others and measure the hight on them and compare it to yours.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve I have noticed on several rv how low the rear jacks are to the ground.  Also they seem to be making steps to low on some.  Is your rv level when hooked up?  Dont know the answer other than maybe some other brand jacks may have a lower profile when raised.


----------



## swbouton (Oct 17, 2012)

C Nash;81699 said:
			
		

> Steve I have noticed on several rv how low the rear jacks are to the ground.  Also they seem to be making steps to low on some.  Is your rv level when hooked up?  Dont know the answer other than maybe some other brand jacks may have a lower profile when raised.



I think it's a design error and I don't now what to do about it yet.  The jacks (all the way up) strike the ground when backing into a site and it even happens when I back into the area where the camper is kept on my property.  I can't get the jacks any further from the ground.  They get bent at the mount point and are basically destroyed.  It's a real PITA.


----------



## swbouton (Oct 17, 2012)

I need to adjust the level of the camper when attached to the truck.  

I need to adjust the 5-er mount in the truck bed or the position of the kingpin at the front of the camper.  I don't know which is best.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 17, 2012)

Steve by your comment I take it your rv is not level when hooked fro travel?  If the front is high that will put the rear jacks even lower to ground.  Rv needs to be level.  You may have to do some work on rv axles to get it level if thats the case.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok NOW WE UNDER STAND WHY YOU ARE HAVING PROBLEMS. I think you should make sure that the truck and 5er are level when traveling down the road. If the front of the 5er is higher than the rear then they will drag, get the 2 level and I bet your problem will be solved.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Oct 25, 2012)

If getting the Rig level with the truck does not solve your scrapping problem (it should) then I would
recommend adding a set of skate wheels to the back to your rig so that if it is going to scrap the wheels
will meet the road first and roll over instead of ripping out your leveling jacks.


----------



## JCZ (Nov 13, 2012)

swbouton;81697 said:
			
		

> I've got a 2010 Keystone Springdale camper.  In the 8 months I've owned it I have damaged 4 scissor-jack rear stabilizers. The problem is that they hit the ground when pulling out or backing into a spot.
> 
> Are there other who are experiencing this problem?
> 
> ...



Where has this ended up for you?

I pull a 27' Fox Mountain 5th wheel and I can't imagine a place where the stabalizer jacks might drag.  Having said that, I'll probably find out the next time I take it out.:concern:


----------



## katie450 (Nov 28, 2012)

______________________________________
http://www.plagiarismsoftware.org/
http://www.lib.usm.edu/legacy/plag/whatisplag.php
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess we will never know if he got it fixed or not. I sure hope he posts back to let us all know what he did to correct the problem.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 29, 2012)

We give all this advice and never know if we were right.  LOL


----------

